# NL robber flies set



## orionmystery (Jan 20, 2012)

Just a few snap shots.....subjects were not cooperative...very skittish, and not very approachable even with a 150 + 1.4x (210mm). The low low perch and the wind didn't help either, plus, my 200MYR (65 USD) tripod can't go very low.

All from the same urban park, in one morning.

Big orange robber with moth prey




a dull robber fly with tiny beetle prey




big orange robber no prey
















More robber flies: My robber flies collection | Up Close with Nature


----------



## PrestonS (Jan 20, 2012)

The last 4 have great colors. Nice!


----------



## Fishkon (Jan 20, 2012)

Beautiful set, I'm just starting to experiment with Macro, and sets like these inspire the hell out of me. Thanks for sharing


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 20, 2012)

NIce shots! Makes me glad these don't come in a 40lb version!   Btw.. I am sort of putting to get a diffuser rig similar to the one you use... can't wait to see how it does!


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Jan 20, 2012)

I like these!


----------



## Joel_W (Jan 20, 2012)

Fishkon said:


> Beautiful set, I'm just starting to experiment with Macro, and sets like these inspire the hell out of me. Thanks for sharing



Same here. Waiting for my extension tubes to arrive from Adorama. Hopefully they'll be here Saturday at the latest.


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 20, 2012)

PrestonS said:


> The last 4 have great colors. Nice!


 


Fishkon said:


> Beautiful set, I'm just starting to experiment with Macro, and sets like these inspire the hell out of me. Thanks for sharing


 


cgipson1 said:


> NIce shots! Makes me glad these don't come in a 40lb version!   Btw.. I am sort of putting to get a diffuser rig similar to the one you use... can't wait to see how it does!


 


EchoingWhisper said:


> I like these!


 


Joel_W said:


> Fishkon said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful set, I'm just starting to experiment with Macro, and sets like these inspire the hell out of me. Thanks for sharing
> ...



Thanks, PrestonS, Fishkon, Charlie, Joel,  EchoingWhisper.

Charlie - you mean the concave diffuser? These were all NL shots with no diffuser nor reflector used


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2012)

Love that last one a lot. Lovely graphic lines. Beautiful.


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 22, 2012)

bell said:


> Love that last one a lot. Lovely graphic lines. Beautiful.



Thanks, Bell.


----------

